# Does anyone have any experiance of portable/perambulator garages/car covers?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Snow.

Rain

dust

mud

criminals

My roads got them all.

I can't use my car cover as the car is always filthy.

has anyone got any experiance or input on this sort of thing?



CSW UK- Perambulator Garages-Folding garages-Clasic car covers

mook


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

your house dont have a lockable garage?

dats quite big money when u can rent a good garage for 40-50 quid....i got a good safe garage for 30 quid a month for 6 months


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how do you determine if a garage is safe though? if its away from your house, who knows who's watching it?

mook


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> ...has anyone got any experiance or input on this sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they even exist? I'm wary of things which only have computer graphics instead of photos!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the same problem, I leave the cover on when its been raining (or snowing), take it of when im going for a drive but then I dont want to put it in the boot as I dont want to get the boot wet so end up having to put it indoors in the bath to drip dry. Its not ideal. A solution as per your link would be great, but im not sure if it would not attract more unwanted attention with passers by curious as to whats underneath.

The only solution: Move to house with a nice big heated double garage (i can dream)!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

or a cheap alternative, build a double garage.





wait for it





put the car in one side, live in the other side, sell the house. kerching:thumbsup: cars always safe and dry, and you have loads of cash left over from the sale and no mortgage. happy days, i see no downside.

kev


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

some garages are within gated compound, some even got 24hr security, cctv etc but will be more pricey....

Mines in a big but quiet apartmnt complex end of a road so not on mein throguhfare...

its bright at night wit lotsa lights and lots overlooking windows...cars parked eithr side

but stil i got hi-end padlocks ondoor, wheelclamp on,steeringlock on, chain round towing eye hitchd to a metal grill.....and lots of praying...lol


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

bigkev said:


> or a cheap alternative, build a double garage.
> wait for it
> put the car in one side, live in the other side, sell the house.
> kerching:thumbsup: cars always safe and dry, and you have loads of cash left over from the sale and no mortgage. happy days, i see no downside.
> ...


I like your style, no mortgage, more money to spend on the car


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I have another solution Mook 

£50 on car cover, £7 a time for a european person to clean it, thats a years worth 

Cheaper than a peramulator thingy


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

what about something along the lines of this? -

Portable Garage Shelter PRO 2,4x6,0x2,4 m Car Cover on eBay (end time 20-Dec-09 16:09:00 GMT)


I have seen one of those perambulator thingies for sale a while back...they do look quite sturdy in the flesh


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Whatever I have will be in front of my house, so needs to be as low as possible

I'm investigAting a lockup

mook


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Garage or lockup is the only way really. I rent a garage at £45/month and then over winter change to a local car storage company and use their de-humidified storage at £80/month.


----------

